# ملاحظة هامة الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى



## mahir_ja (11 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اخواني انا انتسبت الى هذا المنتدى واتابع المواضيع التي يكتبها الاعضاء ولكنني للاسف اجد ان المواضيع تتكرر كثيرا والكثير من المواضيع تتكرر وليس لها اي فائدة ( مع فائق احترامي للجميع ), مثلا انا ادرج اعمالي التي قمت بها على السي ان سي او ادرج صورا او ما شابه , السوال هنا اين الاستفادة من ادراج الصور او المواضيع من دون الشرح او خطوات انجازها للعلم انا املك الكثير الكثير من الصور المعمولة باجهزة السي ان سي لو انا مثلا ادرجت موضوعا على سبيل المثال ( اليكم تشكيلة اعمالي على السي ان سي كذا ) ونزلت كثيرا من الصور الثلاثية الابعاد وكذااا وكذاااا , السوال هل الاعمال فعلا انا انجزتها ؟ هل الموضوع فقط للتنهئة والدعاية ؟ لا ارى احدا في المنتدى يسال اين طريقة وخطوات انجاز هذا العمل ؟ 
هناك امر ثاني لاحظتها في المنتدى وهي 

كثرة ادراج مواضيع ( كتيب عن تصنيع اجهزة سي ان سي ) او مثلا كتاب بالعربي عن تصنيع جهاز سي ان سي خاص منزلي او مثلا اصنع جهازك الخاص الى اخره ... للعلم الكثير من هذه المواضيع روابطها لا تعمل هذه اولا . ثانيا هل الاجهزة سي ان سي نحتاجها في المنزل ؟ 
ملاحظة اخواني هل قام احد بتصنيع جهاز سي ان سي خطوة خطوة بنفسه دون تجميع المواد ؟ لكي نكون صريحين لو لا التجميع لا نستطيع ان نصنع اي جهاز 

انا كرأيي لنبدا بطريقة شروحات علمية وعملية على البرامج التي تعمل بها هذه الاجهزة اولا وبعد ان نحترف او نكون وصلنا الى مرحلة جدية بالتعامل مع البرامج وقتها ننتقل الى خطوة ثانية
الخطوة الثانية الرجاء الرجاء لنكن جادييين قليلا في ارداج المواضيع ومحاولة ادراج المعلومات الكافية عنها وليس ادراج ( شكرا على الموضوع .. شكرا لمرورك .. سوف اكمل لكم الدرس لاحقا .... للاستفسار راسلوني على الايميل الخاص بي ) انا شخصيا لم ارى اي موضوع او اي شرح قد اكتمل للاخر فقط ارى هذه العبارات .
للاسف اجد في المنتديات الاجنبية الكثير من الاستفادة لماذا لا نكون مثلهم ؟؟؟
ارجوا ان فهمتوني يا اخوان 

مع فائق احترامي لكافة الاعضاء والمشرفين والمراقبين على الموقع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (11 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كلامك صحيح ولكن لا تؤاخذني فسبب ما لا يعجبك هو انت نفسك والكثيرين من الإخوه مثلك لا تغضب واقرا كلامي لنهايته

اتفق معك انه لا فائدة من عرض الصور تلو الصور بدون فائده ولكن هو حب الاستعراض وجمع عبارات الثناء فقط هذا من صفات عدم النضج للأسف

ولكن للاسف هذا ما تقوم عليه اغلب المنتديات أخي لقد عرضت ما كينتي على الملتقى واتصل بي الكثير من الإخوه يريدون تنفيذ مثلها أو شرائها وعندما تتحدث معهم أو تجيب سيرة المال تجدهم يذهبون مع الريح وكأن شيء لم يكن 

العيب الثاني من السهل جدا أن نشتري من على النت أو من أي بلد صيني أو أمريكي أو أوروبي أما أن نشتري من شخص عربي تعب وبذل الكثير ليصل إلى ما وصل إليه فلا عندها نتخوف ونتششك ونتردد ألف مره 

ليس عندنا ثقه لا في نفسنا ولا في اخواننا من العرب لماذا لا أعلم ولن نتقدم أو نتطور حتى تزول هذه الشكوك وللعلم هناك الكثير من الإخوه قاموا بشراء كروت تحكم مستورده وتلفت بعد فتره وجيزه من العمل وهناك ما تلف قبل العمل أو كان تالفا من الاصل ولا تستطيع فعل شيء غير ان تشتري غيره يعني الغش موجود عندنا وعند غيرنا 

فبعد ذلك كله تعتقد أننا إن بقينا بنفس اسلوب التفكير هذا سنتقدم 

1- نريد ارخص شيء بأعلى كفاءة وأعلى مواصفات
2- مبدأنا ابو بلاش كتر منه
3- نشتري من الخواجه أما العربي سيبك منه ما بيفهمش حاجه وشغله غلط
4- عاوزين كل حاجه جاهزه ومجربه وشغاله ومضمونه
5- نطلب الوجبه جاهزه وساخنه ومغلفه ونحن جالسون في سياراتنا ولا نكلف نفسنا بعض الخطوات من البحث والقراءة والتنقيب عن المعلومه
6- لا نستعين بالخبراء ونعطيهم حقهم المادي بل نريد صناعة كل شيء بنفسنا حتى البول اسكروا الذي تعجز بعض الدول عن صناعته نريد أن نصنعه نحن تحت درج السلم أو على سطح المنزل بإمكانيات فرديه وعجبي
7- أغلبنا يدعي الكثير ويصنع القليل وقد لا يصنع من أصله وكل حياته وهم في وهم ويتسلى على وقت خلق الله على النت لتمضية اكبر قدر من الوقت فقط
8- الكثير يرى سؤالا فيبادر بالإجابة بدون علم ويفتي فيما لا يعلم ويضل الناس ويخرب عليهم أشيائهم وأبشره بغضب الله عليه وحسابه بين يديه على كل كلمه قالها وهو لم يدرسها حتى وإن كان يعتقد في صحتها فالكلمة أمانه سنسأل عنها يوم القيامة

أنت جديد بالمنتدى ونرحب بك وبجميع الإخوة ولكن يا اخي تجد من يدخل منذ ساعتين على الملتقى ويبدا بطرح اسئلة أجبنا عليها وناقشناها منذ سنوات ولا يكلف نفسه اي مجهود حتى مجرد البحث ولكن للاسف يدخل يتسول المعلومة ويريدها مقشره ومحمره وموضوعه على طبق من ذهب وحولها جميع انواع السلطات وقد يريد أحد لينفذها له ويجربها ويضمن له انها مضبوطه 100% وشغالة وأيضا تجده يتوعد من لا يجيب على سؤاله بعقاب الله وينذره بعقوبة كتم العلم وهو أصلا لا يفهم معنى أو ما هو العلم الذي يعاقب الإنسان على كتمه مش عارف احنا بندفع مصاريف المدارس والجامعات ليه المفروض تبقى ببلاش والدكاتره العلماء اللذين يعلموننا يشحتوا علشان يعرفوا يعيشوا ومش عارف اقول لك إيه اكثر من هذا

يعني مع احترامي لك انت دخلت وتريد شروحات وتوضيحات وخطوات تنفيذ على كل مشروع قام به أخ من الإخوة طيب ما المقابل لذلك هل تعتقد أن كل شيء يجب أن يكون متاح هكذا بدون مجهود وبدون اي مقابل 

للأسف تعود الكثير منا إلا من رحم الله على البحث عن ما هو مجاني وما ليس مجانيا نبحث عن الكراك له قبل تحميل البرنامج نفسه 

لن تعود لنا ريادتنا حتى ندفع ثمن ما نأكل كما كان أجدادنا وإخواننا المسلمين السابقين

كانوا

"فرسان بالنهار رهبان بالليل لا يأكلون إلا بثمن(وركز قوي في لا يأكلون إلا بثمن دي من فضلك) ولا يدخلون إلا بسلام ويجبرون من يحاربهم على أن يقاتلهم حتى يأتون عليه"

فحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في أنفسنا اللهم أصلح قلوبنا واهد انفسنا وارزقنا رشدنا وعلمنا ما جهلنا وفهمنا ما استشكل علينا فهمه كما علمت عبدك داوود وفهمت عبدك سليمان 
اللهم خذ بأيادينا ونواصينا إليك أخذ الكرام عليك ولا تكلنا لأنفسنا طرفة عين
ءامين 

آسف جدا على الإطالة ولكن الجرح عميق وغائر وينزف باستمرار


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من علامات السلبيه التي نشكوا منها ونعيب زماننا والعيب فينا وليس لزماننا عيب سوانا

55 مشاهدة ولا تعليق ولا رد واحد فسبحان الله العظيم


----------



## zamalkawi (12 ديسمبر 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> من علامات السلبيه التي نشكوا منها ونعيب زماننا والعيب فينا وليس لزماننا عيب سوانا
> 
> 55 مشاهدة ولا تعليق ولا رد واحد فسبحان الله العظيم



اتهام غير مقبول ومرفوض بشدة
أنا واحد من هؤلاء ال55، أي أنك تتهمني مباشرة بالسلبية
وهو اتهام غير مقبول!!


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه

ماشي هو ده اللي ربنا قدرك عليه طيب لما انت من ال55 ما رديتش ولا علقت لا في اتجاه الموضوع ولا ضده ليه يا زملكاوي يا صاحبي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 ديسمبر 2011)

اصبحوا 145 مشاهده يا زملكاوي وما حدش رد غيرك إيه رأيك يا صاحبي؟؟؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (12 ديسمبر 2011)

رأيي ان مايصحش أقول على الناس انها سلبية لمجرد انها فتحت الموضوع وماردتش
وأنا واحد من اللي فتحوا الموضوع وماردتش، إلا فقط للرد على الإهانة اللي أنت أهنتها لي لما قلت عليا (ضمنا) اني سلبي، لمجرد اني فتحت الموضوع وما ردتش
وفي ألف سبب يخلوا الناس يفتحوا المواضيع وما يردوش غير السلبية
فيا ريت نتريث قبل ما نرمي الناس بالباطل


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على النصيحه يا زملكاوي جزاك الله خير


----------



## ah1med (13 ديسمبر 2011)

أود أن أتحدث من فضلكم /

السلبية في الطرح و عدم اجابة بعضنا على بعض نجدها فينا جميعا ولا يجب أن يزكي أحد نفسه ولكن بعضنا يملك مبادرة جيدة للمساعدة وتلك سمة ممتازة نطورها بالدعم والتشجيع المستمر ، ربما يكون التعزيز هو وقود العمل

للعلم مثلا وأتحدث عن تجربة شخصية 

لست مهندسا ولكني درست الفيزياء وأحببتها

ولشغفي في الصناعة فقد بحثت في مجالات صناعية كثيرة لارتباط هوايتي الأساسية بها

منذ دخولي عالم سي ان سي منذ حوالي ثلاث سنوات وأنا أبحث من هنا ومن مصادر أجنبية وأتريث في تقديم ما أعرفه فقد لا تكون المعلومة كاملة 100 % فانتظر حينئذ الحديدي أو طارق بلال أو زملكاوي أو سيف الاسلام أو أي عنصر نشيط آخر

ولكن عندما لا نرى تجاوبا بحكم ظروفنا المعروفة وبحكم أن بعضنا يرى ولا يريد المشاركة لأمر ما حتى بالنقد فحينئذ لا نقول سلبية ولكن نقول شيئا آخر لا نعرفه ... وقد لا نفسر ما يحدث إلا كونها عين السلبية .... ولكن


هل بهذا الطرح وهذا الفكر سنعمل بشكل صحيح ؟

بالطبع لا


فلنصبر على بعضنا وفي الجميع الخير والبركة بإذن الله


ونصيحتي لمشرفي هذا القسم عدم السماح لصعود تيار سلبي يحث الجميع على السلبية وتحدث بسبب ذلك مشاحنات أو ابتعاد نفسي عن المنتدى من قبل عناصر تحمل روح المبادرة ...


----------



## mahir_ja (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ طارق السلام عليكم 

شكرا على رك على الموضوع لكن عندي فقط ملاحظة على هذه العبارة 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=301845#ixzz1gObh2XwM

يعني مع احترامي لك انت دخلت وتريد شروحات وتوضيحات وخطوات تنفيذ على كل مشروع قام به أخ من الإخوة طيب ما المقابل لذلك هل تعتقد أن كل شيء يجب أن يكون متاح هكذا بدون مجهود وبدون اي مقابل 

اخي الكريم انا لم ادخل واريد شروحات وتوضيحات لا اعرف كيف فهمتني المهم انا عندما كتبت الموضوع كتبتها فقط لمراجعة انفسنا من هذه النقطة وهي ان نترك التباهي بانفسنا وعدم مضيعة وقتنا ووقت الاخرين وامكانية نشر اكبر قد من المعلومة لكي يستفاد اكبر قدر من الاعضاء ( طيب لو انت تقول لماذا ندرس ولماذا الدكاترة يعملوا وكذا وكذا ) هذا شي والذي انت تقوله شي اخر نحن كاعضاء مشتركون في منتدى واحد وهدفنا تبادل الخبرات والمعلومات يا اخي الكريم وليس ( الكلام الكبير وعرض العضلات ) وكن متاكدا لو انا المنتدى فقط للشروحات لما دخلتها لانه صراحة في المنتديات الاجنبية تلقى الاكثر من هذه المعلومات وبصورة كاملة 

ارجوا قد فهمتني


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه يا اخ أحمد 

والحمد لله إني عرفت انكشك واخليك تتكلم وتقول رأيك وهذا هو الهدف 

وبالنسبة للذين يحثون الجميع على السلبيه فأتفق معك أننا لا نريد بيننا احد يبث فينا روح السلبيه ولكن لا أعلم من تقصد ولا أطلب منك أن تقول اسمه ولكن ارجو الله أن لا أكون منهم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على التوضيح يا أخ ماهر جزاك الله خير


----------



## hosamsoft (20 ديسمبر 2011)

اخوانى من يريد التحدث فاليتحث فى الماده العلميه اخوانى نحن هنا لعمل شيءمعين ليس للتاديب دع كل من يعمل خطاءفهو لنفسه وهو ايضا من وجهه نظرك الرجاء التركيز على العلم وايضا نحن نريد ان ندرس ماده علميه ونعلما للنا والوطن العربى للاستفاده منه فهيا ننمى هذه المواهب واحده بواحده اول خطوه فى العلم ؟؟ الصبر وطول البال اخوكم الصغير انا لا اقصد اى اهانه بالله


----------



## h_s0404 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

لقد قرائت كل كلمة لجميع الاخوة فى هذا الموضوع واذا سمحتم لى بابداء الرئى . ​ 
اننى شعرت بالسعادة لعدة اشياء فى هذة المناقشات التى دارت بينكم وهى كالتالى.​ 
اسلوب راقى جداا متبادل بين الاخوة .

مشادات كلامية ولكن باسلوب مهذب والاحترام المتبادل.

نقد متبادل وبناء ووجهات نظر طموحة وذكاء .


وفى النهاية احترامى وتقدير لكم جميعا............​


----------

